# How to add group to own /dev/ttyUSB0 for regular user join

## jeffk

I have an arduino device recognized as /dev/ttyUSB0, and would like to add a unix group to own, which my regular user can be a member of.

What is the recommended approach on Gentoo?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jeffk,

dev/ttyUSB0 should be owned by root and in the serial or uucp group.

Look at 

```
ls -l dev/ttyUSB0
```

For my 3G modem I get 

```
crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 188,  0 Oct 28 20:17 /dev/ttyUSB0
```

In this case I would add myself to the uucp group with the usermod command.

Others will tell you different commands.

----------

## jeffk

Thanks, that worked perfectly. I wasn't familiar with the uucp group, but the info was there staring at me the whole time.

Jeff

----------

